# Roccat Kave XTD an einer onboard Soundkarte??



## HardCore4Ever (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!
Wie schon oben genannt, geht es um das Roccat Kave XTD. Ich möchte es mir demnächst kaufen, weiß jedoch nicht ob so ein gutes Headset in Kombination mit einer onboard Soundkarte überhaupt Sinn macht. Ich besitze das Intel Z87 Pro Mainboard (falls das ein Unterschied macht). Meine Hoffnung ist dieser "Knüppel", der aussieht wie ein equalizer und beim Headset dabei ist. Kann es sein, dass das evtl. eine externe Soundkarte für das Roccat Headset ist?

Habt Verständnis für mein nichtswissendes Gelaber.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen HardCore4Ever


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Welches hast Du denn genau im Blick? Das gibt es ja für ca 80€ und als "Digital"-Version fürs Doppelte Roccat Kave XTD in Funkheadsets Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

Keine Sorge. Das XTD wird ja per USB angeschlossen, hat auch eine eigenen Soundchip verbaut.
Die Onboard Soundlösung wird also gar nicht verwendet.


----------



## HardCore4Ever (21. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
@Herbboy Wenn es das Roccat wird, dann die "digital" Variante.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2014)

Die digitale Version hat ne USB-"Karte" dabei, die andere aber IMHO nicht. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob Du bei 160€ nicht mit ner richtigen Soundkarte für 40-50€ plus einem normalen Kopfhörer für 100€ besser bedient bist, als Mic dann ein Ansteckmic für 10€


----------



## iPol0nski (26. Oktober 2014)

Also zum Zocken find ich ein Headset schon gut, so zusammegebastelte Sachen würden mich dann nerven!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Also zum Zocken find ich ein Headset schon gut, so zusammegebastelte Sachen würden mich dann nerven!


 Du steckst das mic einfach ans Kabel vom Headset - da is nix mit basteln. Ansonsten muss man es selber wissen: wenn man meint, dass ein richtiges Headset weniger "nervig" ist, muss man sich halt bewusst sein, dass man locker mal 50%, teils auch 100% mehr zahlt als für eine gleichgute Kombi aus Kopfhörer mit Zusatz-Mic


----------



## iPol0nski (26. Oktober 2014)

Naja bei einem headset ist meist auch noch eine Software usw dabei die ich zumindest in shootern benutze


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Naja bei einem headset ist meist auch noch eine Software usw dabei die ich zumindest in shootern benutze



die ist auch bei einer Soundkarte dabei


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> die ist auch bei einer Soundkarte dabei



und bei Headsets ohne USB ist die wiederum NICHT dabei., d.h. man kann eh nicht pauschal sagen, dass bei Headsets im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern "dafür" dann Software dabei ist.

Das ist ja auch der Clou: grad bei USB-Headsets machen sich viele nicht klar, dass allein 10-30€ für die USB-Soundkarte draufgehen. Ein 60€-USB-Headset ist dann an sich ein 40€-Klinkenheadset, und das wiederum ist qualitativ eher wie ein 20€ Kopfhörer


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und bei Headsets ohne USB ist die wiederum NICHT dabei., d.h. man kann eh nicht pauschal sagen, dass bei Headsets im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern "dafür" dann Software dabei ist.
> 
> Das ist ja auch der Clou: grad bei USB-Headsets machen sich viele nicht klar, dass allein 10-30€ für die USB-Soundkarte draufgehen. Ein 60€-USB-Headset ist dann an sich ein 40€-Klinkenheadset, und das wiederum ist qualitativ eher wie ein 20€ Kopfhörer



und dann vorallem wie ein billiger 20€ Kopfhörer
nebst dem Punkt, was soll das für eine Software sein und was macht die, ich meine, der Begriff Software ist nun nicht gerade universell, das kann ja alles sein 
Und nicht zuvergessen: Die Frage ist ja auch ob die Software überhaupt gut ist (jenachdem was die machen soll) und ob man sich vielleicht so ein Stimmverzerrer, um mal überhaupt irgendeine zu nennen, nicht auch von wo anderst her bekommen kann


----------



## iPol0nski (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja habe auch ein Headset mit Klinke + ne Externe Soundkarte, und Qualitativ finde ich den Sound vom Headset auf alle fälle besser als den von einem gleich preisigen Kopfhörer und insbesondere die Abschottung ist deutlich besser(zumindest bei den guten als 70€ aufwärts)!


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja, gut, das hängt ja auch davon ab, ob du nun einen offenen oder geschlossenen Kopfhörer kaufst...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Und es ist auch manchmal etwas Geschmackssache - ich kenne auch Leute, die einen Kopfhörer, den ich grauenhaft finde, weil er kaum Details ab dem Mittenbereich abbildet, aber dafür beim Bass reinhaut, super finden - eben WEIL der Bass "so toll" ist. Aber was die Sounddetails angeht, ist fast jeder 30€-Kopfhörer einem 60€ Headset überlegen sein. Natürlich gibt es aber auch bei den Kopfhörern Flops, die ihr Geld nicht wert sind


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Auch merkt man erst oft mit gutem Kopfhörer, wie mies die MP3 Sammlung eigentlich komprimiert oder ein Lied abgemischt ist, hehe.


----------

